# Rebecca Black



## choc0thrax (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0

I'm sure almost everyone here has seen the video by now since it's gone so massively viral but if you haven't here you go. I wasn't even going to post it until I found out it supposedly isn't a joke. Who knew Sunday comes after Saturday? Thanks Rebecca.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 19, 2011)

In only have a problem with the punctuation. I first saw this linked (elsewhere) as "Rebecca Black - Friday". "Rebecca - Black Friday" sums it up so much better.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 19, 2011)

Why did I watch that? I found it VERY ugly! :( Appaling...


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 19, 2011)

It get's so many views because it's so bad. Hehe.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 19, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Sat Mar 19 said:


> It get's so many views because it's so bad. Hehe.



Sadly, I highly doubt that.


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 19, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Sat Mar 19 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Sat Mar 19 said:
> 
> 
> > It get's so many views because it's so bad. Hehe.
> ...



You mean.... People actually go and listen to it for pleasure? Crazy!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 19, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Sat Mar 19 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Sat Mar 19 said:
> 
> 
> > It get's so many views because it's so bad. Hehe.
> ...



To be fair, I've seen countless links to this along the lines of "worst record ever"... can't deny some 10 year olds might genuinely like it though.

EDIT - 16 million views on youtube, but currently only number 54 on iTunes - http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/12784330.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 19, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Mar 19 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sat Mar 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan-Jay @ Sat Mar 19 said:
> ...



Noise-would you like to have the #54 song on itunes? Yeah, me too.


----------



## Justus (Mar 19, 2011)

Never heard of her and honestly I don't want to...


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 19, 2011)

I personally would rather watch this


----------



## PasiP (Mar 19, 2011)

It's sad to see this trend growing stronger and stronger. You just find a person people can relate to or if she/he is good looking and autotune the s*&% out of it = instant cashcow™.

I bet the mp3-generation really likes to listen to this kind of music.

Here's another:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xHfRUW9 ... ure=relmfu

and another:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjf8ww8iWng

The list goes on...


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 19, 2011)

It's also generally all about the same thing. It's quite easy to make up a love song, so there's just a bunch of them who some how have the connections and are able to get their stuff produced to quite good quality and then there's kids unfortunatley who are easily amused or entertained so it becomes a hit.


----------



## Lex (Mar 19, 2011)

....this is a joke, yes? ...someone please tell me this is just a satire on current state of pop music.

alex


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 19, 2011)

Is it a joke? Hmm.. Hard to tell these days, Lex. I'm actually considering, or guessing it's actually real from the amount of clones of her, convinced that they're something special, and they do because they all seem to have quite alot of money. Not sure if it's from the millions of Youtube hits or not.


----------



## lux (Mar 19, 2011)

it looks like a joke getting serious. Actually compared to Justin Bieber hits, production here sounds pretty amateurish. Drums, voice, gated synth, everything sounds "unproduced" and the whole thing stinks out too much as crappyness. 

So my take is that is some amateurish viral thing which will prolly become serious in a short while. If its a serious production i wonder why has been left published in this state.


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 19, 2011)

I suppose ever since Bieber, and I suppose alot more I do not know had this overnight success thing going on Youtube, now alot of kids are trying to do the same thing. Sadly for alot of them, it's working out quite good.

We have a kid like Bieber here in Aus, I swear you couldn't even tell the difference they are so similar. His name is Cody Simpson and he's pretty big now too and making alot of money.

Do you guys think YouTube would be to blame for this? Or has this been happening for quite a while, even before YouTube?


----------



## Ed (Mar 19, 2011)

Seriously, this has nothing to do with Bieber.

This is about rich kids that want to impress their friends so hire these guys to make them a fancy music video. Thatò å   Â÷œ å   Ã? å   Ã å   Ã å   Ã¤ å   Ã#e å   Ã$ å   Ã$ž å   Ã$Ã å   Ã%M å   Ã%u å   Ã(
 å   Ã(8 å   Ã;­ å   Ã;ä å   Ã= å   Ã=A å   ÃEŽ å   ÃEÅ å   ÃG² å   ÃGà å   Ãcý å   Ãd å   Ãza å   Ãz‡ å   Ã å   Ã. å   Ã å   Ã5 å   Ã‘™ å   Ã’ å   Ã’ å   Ã“ å   Ã“” å   Ã“á å   Ã›ß å   ÃœK å   Ã¥† å   Ã¦^ å   Ãªý å   Ã«q å   Ã·G å   Ã·º å   ÃÂ® å   ÃÂË å   ÃÅ» å   ÃÅï å   ÃÌç å   ÃÍ6 å   ÃÎ: å   ÃÎ„ å   ÃÝ™ å   ÃÝž å   Ããû å   ÃäJ å   ÃäÐ å   Ãåc å   Ãæ
 å   Ãæ¥ å   Ãç˜ å   Ãçõ


----------



## midphase (Mar 19, 2011)

And then people wonder why kids are pirating music like crazy nowadays...when the music is garbage then it's treated like garbage!

Unfortunately, with so much garbage out there, the good artists get dumped in the landfill by proxy.


----------



## nickhmusic (Mar 19, 2011)

promised I'd never swear on a public forum, but oh my f*%*ing god.

actually in shock :shock:


----------



## nikolas (Mar 19, 2011)

and look at all the replies this thread is getting! 

The quality of the music, the video or other doesn't mean niente when it comes to gathering interest.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.youtubedoubler.com/?video1=h ... azy+Monsta


Think I found the best use for this song! It just adds so much power to the video on the left. The DJ at 1:09 in the left video is wicked.


----------



## MacQ (Mar 19, 2011)

Rebecca Black's "Friday" is a meme. Pure and simple. People sent it to everyone they knew specifically because it was bad/funny.

It's just like William Hung. She'll be gone in a week.

~Stu


----------



## wst3 (Mar 19, 2011)

Somehow I missed this genre of music... don't know whether to thank the OP or not!

It's bad. It's really that simple, this isn't a difficult judgment call - the music is awful, the lyric is worse, and the production is filled with technology used for evil instead of good. There not 3 seconds that'll hold most folks interest.

What scares me the most, piracy observation notwithstanding, is that my kids will hear this tripe and think it is music. I'll do my best to expose them to music that I think is better, but this is what they, and their friends, will listen to. Almost makes me appreciate the Disney starlets... almost.

On the plus side, and I really believe this, there is something about good music that stirs the soul and sparks the imagination. My 8 year old heard me playing ELP Trilogy the other day, and knew that Rodeo was something he had heard before. He could not yet put Copland's name on it, but he knew it was from one of the 'orchestra' records that I listen to.

This is a good sign... the Rodeo recording made an impression. Oh, and he LOVED the ELP version, which is OK too.

The other song he went gaga over recently was "Watcher of the Skies". He thought the bass part was really cool.

So maybe there is hope... but parents have to expose their kids to better stuff!


----------



## midphase (Mar 19, 2011)

As much as I think this is complete shit...I am trying to keep an open mind in regards to new music. For instance, I know that many people felt that The Beatles were one of the signs of the coming apocalypse when it came to music. Yet nowadays they are regarded as geniuses.

Is this the new Beatles? In 50 years' time will people look at Rebecca Black and herald her as a visionary? Will Hard Rock Cafe reserve a space for Rebecca Black in the heaven ceiling painting?


----------



## lux (Mar 19, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Sat Mar 19 said:


> http://www.youtubedoubler.com/?vide...v=CD2LRROpph0&start2=&authorName=Crazy+Monsta
> 
> 
> Think I found the best use for this song! It just adds so much power to the video on the left. The DJ at 1:09 in the left video is wicked.



HAHAHAHAHHHAHHAH

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Aaron Marshall (Mar 19, 2011)

midphase @ Sat Mar 19 said:


> Is this the new Beatles? In 50 years' time will people look at Rebecca Black and herald her as a visionary? Will Hard Rock Cafe reserve a space for Rebecca Black in the heaven ceiling painting?



No.


----------



## Ed (Mar 19, 2011)

fun fun fun fun


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg ... =topvideos



hahahahah. Please look at this guys.


----------



## Bfuhrmann (Mar 21, 2011)

Dan-Jay,

I must say I love to see you post this video here. This was done by two guys at Berklee College of Music (one of them being my former roommate actually). 

Although it's a little over the top even for me, it's definitely more listenable the original (at least to my ears!)


----------



## José Herring (Mar 21, 2011)

midphase @ Sat Mar 19 said:


> As much as I think this is complete [email protected]#t...I am trying to keep an open mind in regards to new music. For instance, I know that many people felt that The Beatles were one of the signs of the coming apocalypse when it came to music. Yet nowadays they are regarded as geniuses.
> 
> Is this the new Beatles? In 50 years' time will people look at Rebecca Black and herald her as a visionary? Will Hard Rock Cafe reserve a space for Rebecca Black in the heaven ceiling painting?



I heard the song with the complete intention of finding it as bad as everybody said it was going to be. What I found is that it's no worse than 90% of the pop music that actually gets released from major labels.

I think things like this are changing the music industry forever. Where as the Beetles worked long and hard at their shot to make records and to break into the American market. These days any kid with a computer can dick around at home, take their video recorder and make a music video.

Sad but interesting.


----------



## midphase (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, you can tell that some experience and skill went into the making of both the song and the video. Sure it was probably shot on DSLR's with all the cheap tricks in the book, but someone had to know where to point the camera and how to take a certain type of shot. Same thing with the actual track...someone had to figure out how to pitch correct the crap out of her and create some basic but decently produced tracks backing her up.


----------



## Ed (Mar 21, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Mon Mar 21 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg_5c&feature=topvideos
> 
> hahahahah. Please look at this guys.



hahahah :D

This one's fun too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DWDln0jlMU
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chmn-Fm1oqc

Reversed it sounds like Sigor Ros.. ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj3KXQpLAAk


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 23, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Mar 19 said:


> [The delightful Rebecca will probably get 0.0000000001 cent from each youtube watch, though.



Here's a page on the money involved. http://www.thedigiwave.com/2010/08/top-10-youtube-money-makers-and-their.html (http://www.thedigiwave.com/2010/08/top- ... their.html)

17 year old Lucas Cruikshank has made a boat load of cash. Go figure.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm... So actually there's royalties in Youtube? If so how can one go about getting them? They may very well owe me about... 50 cents! :D (really though I'd be interested to know)


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi nikolas, as you say, the amounts usually are tiny - even a million hits is pretty small really, you have to be multi-million to get serious cash. In theory the royalties go through the usual distribution networks, but I guess the issue is that YouTube clips don't have music logs! Anyone know how that part of it would work?


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 24, 2011)

nikolas @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> Hmm... So actually there's royalties in Youtube? If so how can one go about getting them? They may very well owe me about... 50 cents! :D (really though I'd be interested to know)



I'd suggest anyone who has written alot of tracks should make a channel and upload your songs, and also try promoting it, aswell as iTunes. Who knows I think you guys could make some money. There ate billions in this world and its not like no one will like your songs. Someone out there is bound to like it and be willing to pay and such.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't have (yet) the millions hits but I do have the thousand hits, with no promotion at all. All I had to do is put the name "Sabre dance" on one of my videos with me and my wife playing and that was it! :D The matter that Kachaturians' son will be getting the royalties doesn't mean much. 

But it's quite comforting to know that royalties DO exist on the web... (at least youtube), and it's something to hunt down. Wish me luck! :D


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 24, 2011)

It's not royalties in the way that we think of royalties, like ASCAP, BMI, etc.

I think you can get a chunk of youtube's ad revenue, once you reach certain level of viewers.

I don't know. Check this out.

http://www.socialtimes.com/2010/05/make-money-youtube/


----------



## midphase (Mar 24, 2011)

MichaelL @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Sat Mar 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a page on the money involved. http://www.thedigiwave.com/2010/08/top-10-youtube-money-makers-and-their.html (http://www.thedigiwave.com/2010/08/top- ... their.html)
> ...



I don't think I would call any of these a "boatload". Only $300k for over 400 million views??? That doesn't seem like much when you consider a 30 second commercial on the superbowl (which gets considerably less viewers than that) can cost well over $1mil.

Also, interestingly enough, all of the top earners are comedy skit people...so much for kids setting each other's nuts on fire!


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 24, 2011)

midphase @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> Also, interestingly enough, all of the top earners are comedy skit people...so much for kids setting each other's nuts on fire!


Yeah, but we still had a heck of a lot of fun that day, didn't we?


----------



## midphase (Mar 24, 2011)

Hell yeah...and the $34 we made from YouTube made it totally worth it to never be able to have kids again!


----------



## midphase (Mar 24, 2011)

On a related note....I was having a conversation with a friend where I compared my disdain of Rebecca Black's song to how people felt back when the Beatles appeared on the scene.

My friend pointed out that The Beatles' She Loves You lyrics are just as insipid and ridiculous, and musically it's not much more substantial than Rebecca Black's outing.

Here's a link for those who have forgotten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOuu88OwdK8

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ed (Mar 24, 2011)

You can't tell the difference between Rebecca Black and Friday and the Beatles? Even I can tell the difference between Justin Bieber and and Friday.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 24, 2011)

While The Beatles lyrics are stupid, I think Rebecca singing about eating cereal and which days come after other days to be on a different level. One thing Rebecca Black and The Beatles do have in common is that they both suck ass, regardless of lyrics.

Ed, don't drag Bieber into this, he's a good kid and my country's national treasure(besides James Cameron).


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 24, 2011)

BTW Rebecca Black's "Friday" is just a cover of an old Bob Dylan song. I knew it seemed familiar. My father used to play this song on our early Saturday morning truck rides to go fishing. We never did catch many fish, but what we did catch was friendship and a deep understanding of one another. Many years later my father became terminally ill and I brought him back to our fishing spot. As I laid him in the water he transformed into a giant fish and swam off, finally free. I later ran over the fish in a modified skidoo while hydroplaning my way across the lake, racing my drunk cousin Ricky who was just swimming.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FISHEO3gsM (this is the original)


----------



## Ed (Mar 24, 2011)

Its a much better song like that


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 24, 2011)

midphase @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> My friend pointed out that The Beatles' She Loves You lyrics are just as insipid and ridiculous, and musically it's not much more substantial than Rebecca Black's outing.


I can see that. While the Beatles are clearly better musicians and singers than Rebecca Black, the chorus lyric to "She Loves You" is particularly inane.

Don't get me wrong, I like the song a lot, but there was plenty for the _"rock and roll isn't music"_ critics to point to in those early days of the Beatles. From the gimmicky shaking of their mop tops to the pretty boy poses to even the musicianship. While the Beatles are decent musicians, this was on the heels of jazz being king, where truly _great_ musicians were ruling the land.


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzfQwXEq ... dded#at=65

Hahahaha. Came across a funny new Rebecca Black video hehe


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok... TOO FAR!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjFIzWjT ... re=related


----------



## mverta (Mar 27, 2011)

S h i t floats and gold sinks.


_Mike


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 27, 2011)

mverta @ Mon Mar 28 said:


> S h i t floats and gold sinks.
> 
> 
> _Mike



Agree


----------



## DavidAdeyemi (Mar 27, 2011)

Comments every few SECONDS....

All bad publicity seems good publicity for them. Simply throwing gasoline on the fire....


----------



## Ed (Mar 27, 2011)

They must have made so much money on youtube alone, nearly 58 million views??


----------



## Ed (Mar 28, 2011)

midphase @ Mon Mar 28 said:


> Ed @ Sun Mar 27 said:
> 
> 
> > They must have made so much money on youtube alone, nearly 58 million views??
> ...



Didn't say anything about Black, i said THEY. As In Ark Music Factory.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 28, 2011)

Ed @ Mon Mar 28 said:


> midphase @ Mon Mar 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Ed @ Sun Mar 27 said:
> ...



Looks like Ark is hardly making anything.


----------



## toddkreuz (Mar 30, 2011)

I love it when she sings "Geh in down on Friday"

She is so ghetto.


----------



## Ed (Mar 30, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Mon Mar 28 said:


> [
> Looks like Ark is hardly making anything.



_Someone _is making lots of money from the youtube views and itunes sales. Add to that that this is great exposure for Ark, I bet they got lots of new clients because of this.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 30, 2011)

Well the Rebecca Black video has now reached 66 million views!

On a related note, I think this chick deserves some more views than she has http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmSeUdPw ... ure=relmfu


Younger and somewhat more talented than Black.


----------

